# hf dust collector bag install



## rmeir (Mar 5, 2012)

have struggled for a year trying to install the collection bag on the hf dust collector. there is no way I can get that tight enough where it doesnt leak. I have tried doubling it, rolls of tape blah blah is there some adapter or clamp or whatever that might fit. I was looking on how the bags for grizzlys and jet is installed and their systems seems easier. The delta has a seperate housing that hangs down and the bag attaches to that. I really dont want to makesomething if there is something available already. I have checked the thein baffle and it doesnt appear to answer my problem. Right now Im back to using a oneida and a shop vac and it works better than the hf thing. There has to be a easier way but I havent found it yet. if someone has a better way let me know. T he hf dust collector is going in the trash real soon.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Which HF dust collector do you have? I have the large one (2HP) and the bag is held on with a large clamp. It did have a spot where it leaked at the spring clamp but a piece of tape took care of it.


----------



## rmeir (Mar 5, 2012)

i have the 2 hp, and it leaks literally all over. I took it apart this morning and was going to re do it and instead put it in storage. I went back to the oneida and a shop vac and guess what no dust. I am disgusted by this thing. If yours can be sealed with a piece of tape more powewr to you mine looked like the mummy and still leaked.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

Thinking more about it, putting a strip of the 2" wide 1/8" thick rubber pipe insulation tape around the separator where the plastic collection bag attaches may give enough flex for the clamp to press the bag into the rubber tape to get a good seal.


----------



## tmasondarnell (Jul 2, 2013)

I had a similar issue. I installed the adhesive back foam window weather stripping on the inside of the large clamp. Solved the problem or at least made it manageable.


----------

